
Ask HN: How about a quick survey? - ParameterOne
I put up a quick survey to get a better grip on product reality.  It&#x27;s not long so if you have time here it is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;featuresurvey.dropnumber.com&#x2F;
======
sharemywin
curious if you were going to share the results of the survey?

~~~
ParameterOne
Yes I would be happy too. And you can see results as they come in by clicking
the link after your survey gets submitted.

